# New cut of beef



## Deckhand (May 16, 2012)

New cut of beef. Thought it was interesting.

http://gizmodo.com/5910505/steak-specialists-discover-a-new-cut-of-beef


----------



## TB_London (May 16, 2012)

Interesting it has IP rights associated with it


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 16, 2012)

(*_____*) omgggg steak.... It looks delicious. I wonder if I can find some in NY.


----------



## Deckhand (May 16, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> (*_____*) omgggg steak.... It looks delicious. I wonder if I can find some in NY.



Next thing you know you will tell me there is a New York steak. I am so gullible.


----------



## mano (May 16, 2012)

"Most interesting is the fact that this new cut of meat apparently counts as intellectual property, replete with its own licensing and a patent on the cut's fabrication. Mata and Gresh have yet to reveal where, exactly, the cut comes from..."

Considering every inch of beef steers have been butchered for 100's of years and this meat is newly discovered, I don't want to know where the cut comes from.


----------



## GlassEye (May 16, 2012)

mano said:


> Considering every inch of beef steers have been butchered for 100's of years and this meat is newly discovered, I don't want to know where the cut comes from.


It comes from Las Vegas.


----------



## Lucretia (May 16, 2012)

This reminds me a lot of when Pizzaria Uno tried to shut down a Mexican place that had "Uno" in its name, claiming trademark/copyright infrigement. Was doing a patent search one time at work, and found where some knucklehead had patented a tree swing in his daughter's name. Really. No wonder government offices are so backed up.


----------



## Deckhand (May 16, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> It comes from Las Vegas.



:rofl2: love this place.


----------



## mano (May 16, 2012)

Then like the commercials say, it'll stay in Vegas.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 16, 2012)

Next they will be jumping from 1 cow to the other spawning more vegas strips. Then they can sue for patent infringement. Oh wait if they do that then Monsanto will sue for them using their process.


----------



## ecchef (May 17, 2012)

or ADM.


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2012)

WTH?


----------



## mhlee (May 17, 2012)

mano said:


> "Most interesting is the fact that this new cut of meat apparently counts as intellectual property, replete with its own licensing and a patent on the cut's fabrication. Mata and Gresh have yet to reveal where, exactly, the cut comes from..."
> 
> Considering every inch of beef steers have been butchered for 100's of years and this meat is newly discovered, I don't want to know where the cut comes from.



"New" cut = cow penis


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2012)

mhlee said:


> "New" cut = cow Beeve penis



FTFY:rofl2:


----------



## mhlee (May 18, 2012)

Jim said:


> FTFY:rofl2:



uke:


----------



## Adamm (May 19, 2012)

Interesting, Kind of makes me wonder where this cut comes from...


----------



## 99Limited (May 19, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm completely happy with porterhouses, ribeyes, strips and filets.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 19, 2012)

IP has gotten so absurdly out of hand. How do almost all patents get denied on their first application with getting IP rights to beef cuts, human genes, halloween bags, and sticks??


----------

